# Handling babies



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lots of people have said they handle the babies from as early as day one but doesnt the mother get defensive over her young or maybe go the other way and isolate herself from them as a result of handling ?

Whats the best way of getting access to the babies without causing undue stress to either mum or her young ?

Im eager to sex them and cull the litters down to a more manageble number for mum.

Thanks


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

My only experience: I waited until the mother was out and feeding, then scooped her into a little holding tank and put it in another room. I rubbed my hands with litter and since I was nervous, only spent about ten minutes on that Day 2 mark. I culled on Day 3. Assuming there is a next time I'm going to try and cull on that Day 2. The less developed they are, the more hope I have they don't feel as much. -_- I also put everything back exactly as I found it. Then the mother is released back in the tank (it helps to give her a little treat).


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

i used the same method seafolly described with all of my (so far) four litters, and the mothers haven't culled any young or abandoned them.
I don't put the carrier with the mother in another room, but that's a minor difference.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I have never had any problems picking up babies from day one, it does help if you rub your hands in the bedding to get the right scent, also putting mum in a carrier with a tasty treat will stop her stressing and stop the possiblity of you getting nipped!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have had 3 litters, two were "accidental". I start to handle mine from day 1 and never had a problem. My girls have yet to kill any babies after me handling them, nor does she isolate herself. Once the babies nest is put back in the tank, I shoo mum in so she knows I didn't harm her babies and I leave a little treat outside for her.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah as the babies got older I'd quit being paranoid and wouldn't remove from the room but as a first timer I was taking every precaution.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there any reason why mice are more okay with humans handling their babies at a young age than other rodents are? A friend who breeds hamsters was telling me that ideally the pups shouldn't be handled before 14 days at the earliest due to risk of cannibalisation.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i am unsure of the reason but your friend is right hamsters will not tolerate it at all.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I sex and cull on day 1. The was i see it if the mum would harm her babies after me handling them and knowing me i dont want to breed from her. Ive never had it happen yet. Ive had 1 girl who would get stressed try to move the babies after i handled them (which the other mother was not pleased with either) so i just backed off and didnt breed her again. Ive just had a fox litter last night and the mother seems a bit skittish with me being in there so ive not touched her babies yet as i desperatly need fox bucks and there is only 2 so no rush but i will be looking tonight. My orignaly line of siamese i just go in there and pick mum off the nest with no problems, some mums take the hint and go get some food and some will come back to see whats happening, but with this fox doe as she doent know me too well ill be doing what seafolly said and waiting for her to come out first them moving her.

I think it comes down to your mice and how well you know each other on how you want ot go about it and when.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Daphne said:


> Is there any reason why mice are more okay with humans handling their babies at a young age than other rodents are? A friend who breeds hamsters was telling me that ideally the pups shouldn't be handled before 14 days at the earliest due to risk of cannibalisation.


That's what you hear in many german-speaking pet-communities about mice as well. I don't know where they got that story from.
It is like "never touch the babies or look in the nest before they don't come out on their own or the mother will kill them".
I don't know about hamsters, but for mice this certainly not true.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> , but with this fox doe as she doent know me too well ill be doing what seafolly said and waiting for her to come out first them moving her.
> 
> I think it comes down to your mice and how well you know each other on how you want ot go about it and when.


Yeah, this is mostly it. I barely knew Tully at this point. Now after all that I think we have a good understanding of each other.  The second litter, assuming there is one, will be a more relaxed experience on my end.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> ... The was i see it if the mum would harm her babies after me handling them and knowing me i dont want to breed from her... I think it comes down to your mice and how well you know each other on how you want ot go about it and when.


This is exactly how I see it as well. The first few times, I was being very cautious, but I quickly learned that most mice won't mind you handling their babies if they know you. And if they react badly, I take it as a sign to not breed her again.


----------

